# How to make non flicker LEDs into flicker LEDs...



## Joven76 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hey everyone. My wife and I recently found an interesting outdoor light at one of our local thrift stores, but the LED lights inside were corroded. Anne, knowing that I've worked with LED's before, wanted to know if I could rewire it. After some diagnosis, I know how I'm going to do it, however one snag, Anne wanted purple flickering LEDs. 

Well, after an exhaustive search, I could not find anyone who had purple flickering LED's, so I decided to make my own. I found out it is a very easy process, so I made a video showing how it's done. 

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## JeffHaas (Aug 26, 2008)

Evil Mad Science has a variation of this type of project, check it out at: 
http://www.evilmadscientist.com/2012/flicker-leds/


----------



## JeffHaas (Aug 26, 2008)

I forgot to put this link in, they also have a basic soldering kit that gives you a nice flame effect in a small space:
http://shop.evilmadscientist.com/productsmenu/792


----------



## Hauntings by Design (Jan 2, 2010)

Brillant !! I cant wait to try this.


----------

